# Looking for NC Siser distributor



## grafxgarage (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello all,
I was wondering if anyone had a good source in NC (Charlotte area) for Siser or similar heat transfer vinyl. Google is not helping and Siser, for whatever reason, does not list their distributors on their site.

Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

WM Plastics.....Screen Printing Ink Screen Printing Supplies Equipment
Screen Print Resource....Screen Printing Ink Screen Printing Supplies Equipment


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I use US Cutter

Sent from my SPH-L720 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## candoasign4u (Dec 20, 2011)

Trim USA just outside Winston-Salem is also a distributor. Phone number 1-866-940-4165


----------



## UrMyBoyBlue (Jun 19, 2018)

I know this is an old post, but its the closest I could find to what I am looking for. Does anyone know a Siser distributor for KY?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

UrMyBoyBlue said:


> I know this is an old post, but its the closest I could find to what I am looking for. Does anyone know a Siser distributor for KY?


Not in Ky but ship next day or two day ( https://www.heattransferwarehouse.com/ )


----------



## UrMyBoyBlue (Jun 19, 2018)

Awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

US Cutter Ships out of Memphis, Tn.


----------

